# Profoto Acute b2 600 airS experience



## Viggo (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi guys!

Anyone had any experience they like to share about this portable light?

How much power does it give over two speedlites? I need a simple and light setup that packs a punch. Will be used for portraits, not sports but also need to freeze some action like kids at play.
Can I shoot at 1/1000s and have any power? Tired of speedlites :
Thanks


----------



## brad goda (Feb 11, 2013)

the Profoto 600b puts out max 600ws @ 1/1000 sec.
at min power its like 1/6800 sec.
yes plenty fast to freeze action.
to shoot DSLR at 1/1000... I think normal max shutter is 1/160-1/250th depending on DSLR.
with a properly programed pair of TT5s you potentially can get 1/1000th shutter timed sycro with flash but its iffy... ive tried it with my 1DsIII TT5s and profoto 7B... 
If using Profoto Air transmitter this will sync up to 1/1600 shutter...
fast.. so fast you might clip your max output of the 600w/s output time of 1/1000 BUT you will have the speed you need! killer light and flexability!


----------

